# Minnow Help.



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

What are some tips fishing minnows? I fish off a pier that is on a canal (10'-15' deep) (Oneida Lake near Sylvan Beach, NY). I usually use 4lb Fireline (crystal) with a 2'-3' leader of 6lb of fluorocarbon. The hook is a #6 or #8 Gamakatsu Octopus hook with a small split shot attached right above where the Fireline meets the fluorocarbon leader. I use small fathead minnows hooked through th nose. I've tried SLOW retrieves and slip bobbers at varying depths (cast and wait). My success is excellent for crappie, but my goal is walleyes. Any advice on setups or techniques? I know that it is warming up and they tend to go deeper, but I limited to fishing from the shore/pier. I fish at night usually too. I know they are in there (especially on a west wind blowing in the bait fish), but I don't have the answer to hook up. I love fishing minnows as they can also catch the crappie. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you. Steve.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

A leech below a slip bobber and slow retrieve usually does the trick in ND, and if that dosent get the job done a good old crank bait usually will. Sounds like you know what your doing so theres know reason your not pickin up some eyes


----------



## cmdrstp (Jun 5, 2008)

You give me far too much credit! lol. I will try leeches. Thank you.


----------



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

Are you fishing around weeds, wood, or rock? If there are good weeds; I would try using some of the larger origional rapalas (11 or 13). Just cast them out as far as you can and reel them in slow and steady. All you want to feel is a slight wabble of the bait. You want to feel a weed every now and again so if you need to add a split shot about 1-2 feet in front of the bait.

If there are a bunch of rocks I would second the slip bobber and a leech - also don't be afraid to cast it out and reel it in slowly (you still want to keep the bait down; but you can cover some water this way). Don't forget the walleyes are up on top of the break feeding - they're not just laying on the bottom usually.

If it is just a sand flat - go with the crankbait trick again; but keep the bait near the surface. In clear water, which I assume you have, the walleyes will move 10' vertically to hit the bait.

Also, as the night progresses, don't be afraid to move in even shallower - we get some good frog runs in the spring and fall and I've caught walleyes in less than 2' of water (the lake has water clarity of 12'+). The walleyes will literally lay in a few inches of water with their backs exposed to get the frogs when they are really migrating.

Just some thoughts to ponder.

Keith


----------



## huntinND (May 1, 2008)

I have also done pretty good from shore with just a floating jig head rigged with a lindy sinker so there is no resistance when they take it. You could tip it with a leech, crawler or minnow. If you can use more then one rod cast this rig out or a slip bobber and cast a jig or rapala with another.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

try a larger minnow


----------

